# Will this fisheye adapter work?



## RMThompson (Feb 16, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience with this:

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Opteka-0-20X-Professional-Fisheye-Digital/dp/B001K5UQX0/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1266368033&sr=8-2]Amazon.com: Opteka HD² 0.20X Professional Super AF Fisheye Lens for Nikon D40, D40x, D5000, D50, D60, D70, D70s, D80, D90, D100, D200, D300, & D700 Digital SLR: Electronics[/ame]

I was hired to take some pubscene photos at the local renassaince fair, and thought this might be a good way to get that feel. I was going to throw it on my 18-55, and use it wide.

What do you guys think?


----------



## matfoster (Feb 16, 2010)

here's a flickr group of photos made with Opteka fisheyes.

Flickr: The Opteka fisheye Pool


----------



## SrBiscuit (Feb 17, 2010)

i have the .25x (i think) version of this adapter.
it's fun, but the IQ is really crap all around the outside. i use it on my 18-55 kit, and if i pull it all the way beck to 18mm its like looking out a hotel door. i try to keep it such that the image still fills the area, but thats just me.
IQ in the middle is ok, but much beyond that it gets bad.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 17, 2010)

I think there is a big clue in the price  $50 and Canon 15mm about $600


----------



## matfoster (Feb 17, 2010)

i have something similar.. '0.42X CCD Quartz Super Panoramic Macro' 
bought for a fiver. some of those flickr photos are good fun.


----------



## KmH (Feb 17, 2010)

Sure it will work.

The real question is: Will it work well enough?


----------



## matfoster (Feb 17, 2010)

gsgary said:


> I think there is a big clue in the price  $50 and Canon 15mm about $600



definitely. i paid £5..daylight robbery. it's a good paperweight though. quite heavy.


----------

